

Why It’s Good to Be Wrong - wallflower
http://nautil.us/issue/20/creativity/why-its-good-to-be-wrong-rp

======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8892329](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8892329)

